# Separated MIDI transpose for 2 groups



## voltaic (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, is it possible to midi transpose two different groups separately? I've searched in the forum but I've not found nothing similar.. some suggestions? Oh..I'd like to avoid the internal TUNE control..

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## gmet (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not sure that you can select each groups tuning parameter without scripting. What about something like this:



> *on init*
> ``*declare* ui_label $label1(1, 1)
> ``set_text($label1,"Select Group A:")
> ``*declare* $count1
> ...


----------



## voltaic (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Justin,

thanks for your reply/code. The ENGINE_PAR_TUNE control is simple to manage but I don't like the artifacts introduced by this feature. I'm trying alternative methods but it seems that (I hope currently) "change_note" and "change_tune" cannot be assigned to different groups :(

Marco


----------



## gmet (Jul 25, 2010)

voltaic @ 25th July 2010 said:


> "change_note" and "change_tune" cannot be assigned to different groups :(


Marco,

Oh, yes they can!(You can build up more groups the same way as the last script).

p.s. If you have release samples I will need to add some more code to alter the tuning of the release.

Justin.



> *on init*
> ``*declare* $group1_voice
> ``*declare* ui_label $label1(1, 1)
> ``set_text($label1,"Select Group A:")
> ...


----------

